# Old Craftsman Table Saw, Need Ideas for Extensions



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi all. I'm new to the site, and am in the process of setting up a small woodworking shop in our garage. 

I was hoping to purchase a new-to-me table saw, but then this one fell in my lap for free. It's a Craftsman 9" Table Saw, model 113.241140. The motor runs great, the bearings are smooth, and the cast iron top is smooth like glass... a great bonus. Also, everything works correctly, including raising/lowering and tilt. 

Unfortunately, I'm missing the side extensions and am having a hard time finding them... which means I need to make something. Do y'all have any idea of A) where to go for parts for old Craftsman tools, or B) how to make the side extensions in order to make the saw useable?

I've attached some pictures of the saw so that you can see what I have to work with.

-Joel


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it may be an odd dimension*

Most 10" Craftsman saws measure 27" front to rear. You can get all sorts of side extensions for them on Ebay. I don't know about a 9" saw....?

If you end up having to make them, just saw a rectangle out of a 48" wide X 36" plywood and set the saw into it. You have to support it on 3 sides, no big deal. Now you have side and rear supports. I wouldn't bother making separate side extensions.










You can make an entire work station out it:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...9cd4cba63f519d02382f73403735.jpg&action=close


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The craftsman saw I had the fence just clamped to the top. What I did was weld a frame out of angle iron and then made a plywood insert. I rabbeted out the plywood so when I inserted from the underside in the steel frame the top of it came flush with the surface. Then I covered the top of it with formica. That way the fence clamped to steel so it wouldn't wear out and had a smooth surface on the top.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't know how much money I would put into that saw to get it up to snuff. A couple extension tables could be anywhere from $40 to $60. Finding an extension front rail may be near impossible. The need/desire to keep the cost down sometimes gets in the way of finding "good enough" tooling. 

If someone is mechanical they can probably cobble together a saw from parts for next to nothing. If someone isn't, I expect they will be better served just finding a good, functional and usable saw.

A "good" belt drive saw with a 1 or 1-1/2 HP motor, a serviceable fence, a miter gauge, a couple extension tables and a stand can readily be found on Craigslist in the $100 to $200 range.


----------



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies.

I'm going to take a look at building up a cabinet for the saw. Today I was doing a bit of work outside and found myself needing a table saw. I fired up the Craftsman and it worked perfectly. Yes, it's an odd size... but I'll be able to make a cabinet and have it work for a while until I can afford a new table saw.

Again, thanks for the replies!

-Joel


----------

